
Show HN: Curated daily digest of jobs, products and articles for Product Designers - startlaunch
https://medium.com/productdesignerdaily
======
startlaunch
Product Designer Daily is my latest side project experiment. Each day I hand-
curate a list of jobs, products, and articles for product designers.

I'd love to hear your feedback!

~~~
mijustin
Such a great idea!

~~~
startlaunch
Thanks man!

